# iCal Update



## Urbansory (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't use it, but many of you do.

From SU...

iCal is a calendar application that enables you to unify, manage and share the many calendars in your life. With iCal, you can view multiple calendars at the same time, share your calendars with friends and family, subscribe to personal-interest calendars, and access your calendars on the Internet using your .Mac account.


iCal 1.5.2 gives you the option of viewing your calendar, event, or To Do information in a drawer or in a separate window, and includes a number of performance and reliability enhancements.


If you use iSync to synchronize your calendars across computers and devices, you need to upgrade each computer to iSync 1.2 (or later) and iCal 1.5.2.


----------



## Decado (Jan 19, 2004)

I like the improvement(s?). But it would have been nice if it was under a tab in preferences instead. And im not sure if i like the fact that the info-window fades out when you hit F9 or F10.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 19, 2004)

now with spymac3 i use ical...its pretty cool go check it out.

you can also set iCal to publish automatically after each entry to a webdav server - thats where the spydisk comes in. 100mb "iDisk" (webdav) free with every spymac account, 25mb email, free ical hosting, free blog + hosting  + much more.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 19, 2004)

so you have to have a special host that can accept iCal stuff? Or can i set it up on my sever?


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Jan 19, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> so you have to have a special host that can accept iCal stuff? Or can i set it up on my sever?



You need WebDAV. 
http://www.apple.com/creative/webpro/technology/webdav/


----------



## jonparadise (Jan 19, 2004)

Tsk. The Alarm function STILL doesn't work on my ibook.


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 20, 2004)

Not trying to start another huge debate again but, I find it strange that iCal is still free, but iPhoto isn't, iMovie isn't etc.  We can all agree that Garageband and iDVD are huge, and not a lot of people would want to download them, and that 50 bucks is a good deal so let's not argue that again.  

It just seems strange that they wouldn't have iCal as part of the bundle when it is so obviously part of the consumer "package" of apps that come with OS X.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 20, 2004)

the new wonderful thing about spymac3 ...i think macosx.com should follow in its footsteps. free 100mb "iDisks" with WebDAV, 25mb email, iCal hosting, Blog hosting etc....


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 20, 2004)

not to forget that iSync is also free.

i dont know what their deal was with iMovie and iPhoto. i remember when iMovie used to cost money, and iMovie 2 but then half a year later they made both free downloads. and iPhoto was free since release up till now. they better put 'em up for free downloads. so iMovie is the consumer video editing software, and FCP is for pros (fcp costs money). idvd - consumer, dvd studio pro - pro line. either iphoto should be free or they're going to release a more advanced image manipulation program


----------



## Decado (Jan 21, 2004)

nopp. i think iCal is part of the Mail and Addressbook-thingy (and iSync).


----------



## fryke (Jan 21, 2004)

Let's NOT think about Apple charging for stuff like iCal, Address Book, Mail.app, iSync etc., okay? I'd hate that. Let's keep the free stuff free. If they start to charge for more and more software that has been part of the OS before, people (and myself) will start to talk about how Mac OS X provides less and less incentive. I mean... Charging for something like a chat client has been kind of a punch into my face already (yep, it's free with Panther...), but Apple should still consider itself in the _weak_ position against Microsoft. Instead, Apple should start to think about giving a little bit _more_ for free again. Not less. Free. Because 'free' is what gets people into the game.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 21, 2004)

I very much agree with you, fryke.


----------

